# Temporary Insurance!?



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

Does anyone know whether there is an insurance company out there who can insure a car for the day or week or month?
i.e. If I want to drive my Evo today and then the Skyline tomorrow and then my picasso the following day?!?!!?


----------



## psa198 (Jul 31, 2002)

But surely you'd still want the other two insured while you were in the third? I think three policies are needed!

Some insurance companies will share your NCB across policies though (as you can only drive one at a time).

Insurance companies can insure you for short periods though, but you will pay a lot for it.


Paul


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

Up until now I have paid for three cars independantly so I have 4 years NCB on the Evo, 5 years NCB on the GTR and 7 years NCB on the Picasso etc...
It has been suggested by a friend that maybe I should get Trader Insurance ?
As for the cars not in use being insured, not really- they are in a secure garage with security, apart from an act of God or Terrorism why? And normal insurance wont cover you for either of those?!


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

bttt


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

As an aside I got quoted £595 fully comp today for the gtr33.!
mY renewal was £787


----------

